# Crowtree Leisure Centre Sunderland, October 2013



## Black (Nov 15, 2013)

Crowtree is a Leisure Centre in the middle of Sunderland,
opposite the Empire Theatre.
Opened in 1978,
catering for all types of sport and tournaments inc snooker championships.
Theres a coffee shop, pub (bar) and conference suite.
Closed to the public October 2011, completely in 2012.
The main part north of the walkway is gonna be demolished,
south of the walkway will remain as part of the bridges development.
The demolition is on a rolling contract, with 35 days remaining.
This has been on My do list since April,
but due to the building been sealed (shut) I had to wait until now. 
It is very much stripped of furnishings, fittings
so isnt much remaining.
I never went here while it was in use

walkways

 



























 




















pub (bar)



conference suite









electricity sub stations, pipes, cleaning tanks


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 16, 2013)

Not seen this one before, looks huge! Power on too? Mad. 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## chazman (Feb 13, 2014)

great pics and another sign of the times,money tighter for folks and the leisure industrys arse falling out


----------



## Geordielad (Feb 21, 2014)

i use to go here as a kid a few times its a shame to see it like that now great pics


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice shots (photos)
but I did 
struggle a
bit to 
read your text (words).


----------



## intern (Feb 23, 2014)

Cool report. I wonder what the condition is like now, I only live in newcastle


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 26, 2014)

Great photos,thanks for sharing.


----------

